# Beginner Software



## PaintingThreads (Aug 11, 2010)

I am an embroidery beginner, I have just bought a 2002 Tajima C1501. I am not interested in digitising, I would rather send it out. I am looking for a reasonably priced software that will convert my PES files to DST and give me some lettering and designs etc. Any recommendations.


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, Embird will change one format to another. It will also allow you to add text and edit your image for colors, stitchout order and many other capabilities. 

I know what I paid for Embird and the additional modules I bought, by I don't know what the price comparisons are with other programs that do the same thing, or if you just wanted a conversion program and siding need anything else. 

Good luck!
Angie
The Stitch Witch


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know what a reasonable price would be for you. I do know that Pulse will open PES files. I've had Pulse for 13 years and I'm happy with it.

Start talking to software companies. Many of them will have demos. Pay attention to the quality of the keyboard lettering. Ask them to send you a dst sample file that you can sew out.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

You can buy Embird with the digitizing module for less than $300. Any commerical software is usually in the $thousands. 

I have used Embird with my commercial machine for several years and have been very pleased with it. The Studio will definitely get you started with digitizing and work just fine until you need a fuller piece of software.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

For just converting files and resizing try wilcom trusizer its free.


----------



## PaintingThreads (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Everyone,
Is Embird hard to learn?


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought Embird and several modules before I even learned how to use my machine. It is VERY easy. Not to mention, there are MANY Groups on Yahoo with seasoned Embird users. They are ALWAYS willing to help.

But it actually has a very easy learning curve.

Something I will suggest---a module that is almost a MUST HAVE is the Iconizer. It takes your embroidery designs and allows you to be able to see them in the windows platform. I.E., if you are in My Computer and looking at your embroidery folders, when you open a folder, it will actually have an icon of the design. That module allows Windows to "read" your design format and shows you the actual icon, instead of a box that says "DST" or "PES". I couldn't live without that module. That way, I can see the exact designs and find what Im looking for easier.

Good luck!


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I thought Embird was easy to use (it has been awhile though).

I personally don't use iconizer because of the memory issues with it. It takes too much of the computer memory and really slows down my computer.


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

I haven't had any memory issues while Iconizer is installed, and I am on my third laptop with Embird and Iconizer installed.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been using Embird for quite a few years. Their current product works well for me, at something like 1/10th the price.

The interface seems a little backward to me... but once you learn where things are, it makes sense and works well. Like most programs, expect a little frustration at first.


----------



## kymsue (Jul 8, 2010)

I suggest Embird too. I still use it. The best part about it: easy to learn and you will want to do a little more than converting. You might need to move a stitch or change the size.
Good Luck! Embird Embroidery Software
Kym


----------



## PaintingThreads (Aug 11, 2010)

Embird it is. Thank you all for your expert advice!


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

There are a MULTITUDE of Embird tutorials. Many for free. Look around and I'm sure you'll find some. That was a huge help to me when I first started on the program. I'm a huge fan of tuts!!

Good luck.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Sierra has a free program to try and use. It's full digitizing, but it comes with true type and 30 digitized fonts. You can also combine and convert from your PES file. You can get more info at btownpixelprint.com. No charge to use on multiple computers and if you like then you can pay to upgrade.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Embird is the best way to start without spending a lot of money. 
I had full up sierra, not the free version, did not like at all. 
Went to embird and life was good again. Them went to deco studio which was ok but still found myself using embird for editing. Then went to full up Wilcom ES 1.5 and life was great but big bucks. Moral the only program that worked better than embird was Wilcom, a $5000 entry level program. Good luck


----------



## Badjer (Feb 14, 2010)

Pulse ambassador will convert your files it's a free download. doesn't do letters or edit though. just Google (pulse embroidery)


----------



## dunedinbob (Jul 23, 2008)

Wilcom has a free software called TruSizer which will convert most machine formats from one to another. It can even resize to some extent.


----------

